# Do Animals Get Colds?



## rjordan393 (Dec 11, 2010)

One of my dogs has reverse sneezing. Can he or the other pass on cold germs to humans?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Reverse sneezing by itself doesn't mean he has a cold, but if he did get something like "kennel cough" then, I don't really know, so I googled it:

Got this off somewhere:

"Until recently, infectious tracheobronchitis was considered to not be a human health risk. Recently however, research indicates that Bordetella bronchiseptica may cause disease in some humans, primarily those with compromised immune systems. In normal, healthy adults there does not appear to be a risk, but young children and immunocompromised individuals should take precautions against coming into contact with animals that have symptoms of tracheobronchitis."

I also found this, says the same thing:

"Bordetella infection can be picked up by rabbits, guinea pigs, pigs, cats (if they are very young and housed in groups), and other dogs. Bordetella is generally not considered contagious to humans though it is closely related to Bordetella pertussis, the agent of Whooping Cough. Immune-suppressed humans potentially could be infected."

Links:
Kennel Cough
Kennel Cough - Dog Kennel Cough Information - Kennel Cough In Dogs Treatments
Kennel Cough in dogs - Symptoms and Treatment of Kennel Cough
Kennel Cough (Infectious Tracheobronchitis) in Dogs
Kennel Cough - Tracheobronchitis

They all say the same thing essentially...


----------



## rjordan393 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks,
Then it must be me not wearing the proper clothing.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rjordan393 said:


> Thanks,
> Then it must be me not wearing the proper clothing.


Huh?

To answer the original question, yes dogs can get colds. And even if it's kennel cough it's typically a virus and just has to run its course. I've had kennel cough go through my house a couple of times with fosters as well as my own dog, and neither myself, my husband, nor my small child have ever gotten sick from it so I wouldn't be too concerned. If you do however notice lack of appetite, not drinking, listlessness, trouble breathing, a foul smell, or anything green coming from your dog then you should probably head to the vet.

Good luck!


----------

